# New:  Searchable Albums



## Janet H (Jul 23, 2012)

I wanted to let you know that Member image albums are now searchable! 

To do a search, click on the the search link on the upper nav bar and then find the link to search Photo Albums.  The search looks for key words in image captions so as you are loading new images please keep this in mind.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2012)

Janet H said:


> I wanted to let you know that Member image albums are now searchable!
> 
> To do a search, click on the the search link on the upper nav bar and then find the link to search Photo Albums. _* The search looks for key words in image captions so as you are loading new images please keep this in mind.*_
> 
> View attachment 14597



Thanks Janet et al.

Also, if you've posted images in the past that are not descriptive of the food in the picture, please go back and fix it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet H said:


> I wanted to let you know that Member image albums are now searchable!
> 
> To do a search, click on the the search link on the upper nav bar and then find the link to search Photo Albums.  The search looks for key words in image captions so as you are loading new images please keep this in mind.



BEAUTIFUL!!!

Just a note: since I'm a complete idiot, I watched the upper red arrow in the image and clicked on Quick Links... Could you please move the arrow to "Search"?


----------



## Janet H (Jul 24, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Just a note: since I'm a complete idiot, I watched the upper red arrow in the image and clicked on Quick Links... Could you please move the arrow to "Search"?



Yes - good observation.  I updated post 1


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Janet, and all involved!

I will go update my pictures and I have some new ones to add!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet,

This is good news. 

Ciao, have a lovely evening.
Margaux.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet H said:


> Yes - good observation.  I updated post 1


----------

